# Couldn't help myself



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

You MADE your wife make you some biscuits? 

I usually ASK. My wife wouldn't take so kindly to me MAKING her do something!  

Looks like a pretty frame of golden delight.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

That frame is just about PERFECT!
Hope you shared with your hard-working wife...


----------



## nc_beekeeper (Jul 11, 2007)

Dan Williamson said:


> You MADE your wife make you some biscuits?
> 
> I usually ASK. My wife wouldn't take so kindly to me MAKING her do something!
> 
> Looks like a pretty frame of golden delight.


Yeah.. let me rephrase that... I BEGGED the wife to make me biscuits.....


----------



## beesrit (Jun 25, 2007)

Ill just bet that your wife is the sweetiest thing to honey that you have? well next to that frame of honey and you. by the way anybody heard from danbeeman lately Im in dire need of the bee boom that he had listed about a year ago.Im needing photos of it.


----------



## knadai (Jun 24, 2007)

My wife ASKS me to make biscuits because she can't. I'm the one with dough mojo.

But when I do make biscuits, she makes a sausage gravy which is killer and I can never get the hang of making...


----------



## FANNBEE (Jun 19, 2007)

My wife makes our biscuits.....she buys them frozen.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

If you get honey on that table cloth, you won't be able to "make, tell, ask or beg" for biscuits!


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Dave W said:


> "...you won't be able to "make, tell, ask or beg" for biscuits!"


You guys make me laugh......I no longer have a wife...so asking, begging or otherwise is out of the question...my youngest son might just make them with me...I'll pick up some mix tonight. I'll let you know how they turn out!


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I wish I had a few of those frames right now. I'd be making some chunk honey!

Great photos. What king of honey do you think it is?


----------



## nc_beekeeper (Jul 11, 2007)

Since all my bees are first year bees I was a little behind on supering. The sourwoods were just starting here so I'm sure everything i've got on right now is pure sourwood. We've still got about a week to a week and a half of good sourwood flow left so i'm hoping they can fill one more super each.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes! Yes! A beautiful frame of comb honey! And in North Carolina! Maybe I shouldn't do this but have you seen the post on "Everthing Honey" regarding comb honey in N.C.?


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

N.C. comb honey: Beewhisper.


----------

